# 36.5 KG YELLOWFIN TUNA IN SOUTH AFRICA



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

GOT THIS TUNNY YESTERDAY , IT WEIGHED 36,5 KG AND I WAS USING A JAP MACKERAL AS BAIT . MANAGED TO LAND THE FISH IN 50 MINUTES AFTER DOING A BIT OF WATER SKIING !!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy Crap 
That's awesome :shock: :shock: :shock: 
How fast was he towing you on the yak


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a serious slab of fish Mr Faulty :shock: congratulations Well done. Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR9JJ7EAACJfgAASUAcAEAAgEAA/79+gMACs0NUeibJqNNNAD1DQapp6j0aammR6gDQCVMSJ7RI0eUPRM1C0ERn3S5m6rgNUi86ZQD3MY2HDtEkqKalGcirCfPMjCWzKLWxfTnIjdYP0TjSI1EHzhGE0rde5iQwrhPFfd8SNsO35Rxg6mtqFRMhDdBWVe77EaUBwehM+0LfIiDOBD6fKGl00g6QaRrGw400wD1OCH3WbLGbLAtw7ZmW7akqIxPtZHD+LuSKcKEgPpJPYgA==


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

JASIS Mr. Faulty thats a serious fish mate, how did you cook him up???

Milt,


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's whole lotta sushi! :shock:


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

THE WHOLE NEIGHBOURHOOD IS EATING SUSHI FOR THE NEXT WEEK !!! I THINK I GOT OFF LIGHTLY WITH 50 MINUTES FIGHTING THIS ONE AS I HAVE HEARD SOME HORROR STORIES OF UP TO 3 HOURS FROM A FISHING SKI. I WAS BEING TOWED AROUND FOR ABOUT 10 MINUTES BEFORE IT DECIDED TO GO STRIGHT DOWN AND START DOING CIRCLES UNDER THE SKI FOR WHAT SEEMED LIKE AN ETERNITY. WHEN I FINALLY SAW IT I REALLY GOT A FRIGHT , I COULD NOT GET IT INTO THE SKI ON MY OWN SO I GOT HOLD OF A MATE OF MINE AND HE HELPED ME PUT A SECOND GAFF INTO IT .


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

can only dream off catching a fish like that from a yak


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

One of those about half the size would do me ......I dont think my family would eat it raw though!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice tuna.

Jap mackerel a green mack?
Scomber japonicus?


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

HI ZED , NOT SURE WHAT A GREEN MACKERAL IS BUT OUR JAP MACKERAL IS ABOUT 30 CM LONG AND ITS BODY IS ALMOST ROUND IN SHAPE . THEY SWIM VERY GOOD AS DEAD BAITS AS THEY DONT SPIN AT ALL WHEN YOU PADDLE FAST.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Top effort - thats a great fish and off the yak even better.

I watched a dvd last week on ski fishing in SA - looks like you fullas as carving up down there and loving it too


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a ripper Mr Faulty. Well done mate, no wonder you're smiling!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats an awsome fish mate, would have been lots of fun pulling him in.
Congrats
Dave


----------

